# Nintento Wii Fit



## carrieann (6 Jan 2009)

Hi, I was just wondering if anyone knows where I could get a wii fit, I need it for a present and all the Smyths Toys are sold out of them,

Thank you


----------



## ninsaga (6 Jan 2009)

Yep - you get a pair of WiiRunners, quit eating WiiChocolate Bikkies & & drinking WiiGuinness & (this is the tricky part).... go for a WiiRun


----------



## carrieann (6 Jan 2009)

Aren't you very funny, its a present that a friend is looking for, if you've nothing good to say then dont reply with stupid smart posts


----------



## Megan (6 Jan 2009)

[broken link removed]
a quick google search gave me all of the above. Any help?


----------



## ninsaga (6 Jan 2009)

carrieann said:


> Aren't you very funny, *(glad you thought so - that was the intent!)* its a present that a friend is looking for, if you've nothing good to say then dont reply with stupid smart posts *(such as your reply for example)*



..lighten up


----------



## Purple (6 Jan 2009)

carrieann said:


> Aren't you very funny, its a present that a friend is looking for, if you've nothing good to say then dont reply with stupid smart posts


I thought it was a very funny reply.


----------



## carrieann (6 Jan 2009)

Ah just when your looking for something and cant get your hands on it, its a right pain.


----------



## Celtwytch (6 Jan 2009)

Now now, children - play nice!

You don't say what part of the country you're in, but I used Argos online to check stock in various branches - to no avail, alas.  Have you tried Xtravision or HMV?  Might be worth phoning your local branches to see if they have any stock.


----------



## mell61 (6 Jan 2009)

its worth checking gamestop, they had stock at the weekend.     Argos is worth checking online, if they do stock the Fit board as you can check different stores and reserve it if its in stock.


----------



## Smashbox (6 Jan 2009)

Game or Gamestop should have stock (my local one does)

I'll sell you my dust gathering one for 7 grand... (I want to buy a new car...)


----------



## AgathaC (6 Jan 2009)

I think I saw them in Zavvi in Liffey Valley last week, might be worth a try.


----------



## Purple (6 Jan 2009)

carrieann said:


> Hi, I was just wondering if anyone knows where I could get a wii fit, I need it for a present and all the Smyths Toys are sold out of them,


 That's very frustrating... you must be going mad... having a wii Fit as it were.


----------



## baldyman27 (7 Jan 2009)

carrieann said:


> Ah just when your looking for something and cant get your hands on it, its a right pain.


 
That's what you get for posting in Shooting the Breeze. I thought it was very funny too Keeping it light as the forum description suggests!!


----------



## baldyman27 (7 Jan 2009)

Purple said:


> That's very frustrating... you must be going mad... having a wii Fit as it were.


 
Excellent


----------



## ney001 (7 Jan 2009)

purple said:


> that's very frustrating... You must be going mad... Having a wii fit as it were. :d



:d


----------



## advisor (7 Jan 2009)

AgathaC said:


> I think I saw them in Zavvi in Liffey Valley last week, might be worth a try.


 
I would steer clear of Zavvi, they're gone into receivership and are not currently exchanging any items or accepting Gift Vouchers Cash transactions only so if you do buy one and it's faulty your stuffed.!!


----------



## schmile (7 Jan 2009)

advisor said:


> I would steer clear of Zavvi, they're gone into receivership and are not currently exchanging any items or accepting Gift Vouchers Cash transactions only so if you do buy one and it's faulty your stuffed.!!



It depends on the Zavii store. Blanchardstown and Cork are business as usual with signs stressing the fact that it is business as usual.

Also recommends Gamestop my local has them in too.


----------



## Sue Ellen (7 Jan 2009)

schmile said:


> Also recommends Gamestop my local has them in too.



Be sure to check the price in Gamestop.  They're generally dearer than the other game stores by sometimes up to a fiver a game.


----------



## advisor (8 Jan 2009)

schmile said:


> It depends on the Zavii store. Blanchardstown and Cork are business as usual with signs stressing the fact that it is business as usual.
> 
> Also recommends Gamestop my local has them in too.


 
It was Zavvi in Liffey valley!


----------



## S.L.F (8 Jan 2009)

carrieann said:


> Ah just when your looking for something and cant get your hands on it, its a right pain.



Yeah hopping from one foot to the other when you want a Wii is very frustrating all together.


----------



## carrieann (9 Jan 2009)

Its grand people,I can now have a wii rest, I have one ordered in Smyths, they'll be in, in about 2 weeks, just in the time for my friends birthday


----------



## S.L.F (9 Jan 2009)

Wii are pleased to hear it!


----------



## carrieann (9 Jan 2009)

Thank you, A wii price at that too


----------

